# Force yourself to do things?



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I think this has more to do with depression than anxiety, so I posted it here. But anyways, my friend wants to hang out today, and Im the one that set it up yesterday. I know Ill be happy to get out... but I feel like theres a chain around my ankle thats connected to my bed. I just dont want to do anything, even though I know itll make me happier. I feel like I have to force myself to stay out from under the covers. For the last 2 days, Ive spent all my time sleeping. Literally 13 hours of sleep, watching TV in bed, napping for a few hours, then sleeping 13 hours again. Its a terrible cycle that I dont enjoy, but at the same time I really dont want to go out today. Ill probably end up dragging myself out, but its just feels so difficult.

Anyone else feel tied to their bed? (Ok perverts, not like that.)


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No I hate sleeping too long,I like to get up and keep busy.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I do/feel the same thing. When I get really depressed, I don't want to move, and it takes so much energy just to get up and go to the bathroom. It's a massive effort to actually go out with someone, but once you do, it's sometimes easier to keep going. I find that when I have way too much to do, I can actually function, but when I have a lax schedule, I get really depressed and can barely move.


----------



## Andreth (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, I seem to get into cycles of this. I avoid going to do social things, sometimes avoid even leaving the house if I don't have to. At first it feels like a relief because I can get away from all the anxiety, uncomfortableness etc. But then after awhile I start getting lonely and feeling more disconnected to the world. This leads to more of a depression to the point that I then start forcing myself to go out and do stuff, interact more with the world etc. And I feel a bit more reconnected, but then if I get exhausted enough from always forcing myself to do something...well the cycle repeats.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

I certainly do at time. Unfortunately I'm still living with my folks (hopefully not much longer if everything works out with this job), so the only place I can hang out unless I want to watch their shows or whatever is my bedroom. If I get home and go lay in my bed for a few minutes I end up getting stuck, like I don't do anything the rest of the night except lay there and screw around on the computer. But when I do make myself get back up it works out and I feel better. So yes, I have to force myself out as well.


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I think this has more to do with depression than anxiety, so I posted it here. But anyways, my friend wants to hang out today, and Im the one that set it up yesterday. I know Ill be happy to get out... but I feel like theres a chain around my ankle thats connected to my bed. I just dont want to do anything, even though I know itll make me happier. I feel like I have to force myself to stay out from under the covers. For the last 2 days, Ive spent all my time sleeping. Literally 13 hours of sleep, watching TV in bed, napping for a few hours, then sleeping 13 hours again. Its a terrible cycle that I dont enjoy, but at the same time I really dont want to go out today. Ill probably end up dragging myself out, but its just feels so difficult.
> 
> Anyone else feel tied to their bed? (Ok perverts, not like that.)


for the most part the only thing that will for sure get me up is going to work


----------



## Kollarbones (Apr 16, 2012)

I do this too. I always feel like I don't have the motivation to get up and make myself busy. Instead, I'd rather sit at home and do nothing productive. I'm lazy, but this is taking it to a new level. I just feel like I can't go out and about, even if I wanted to.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I think I am in a similar place. I am always tired and feel like I could sleep all day everyday. On the weekends I have been sleeping in till 12. 

I have a full time job so that keeps me busy during the days. But I lack motivation to work out and exercise right now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

matty said:


> I think I am in a similar place. I am always tired and feel like I could sleep all day everyday. On the weekends I have been sleeping in till 12.
> 
> I have a full time job so that keeps me busy during the days. But I lack motivation to work out and exercise right now.


 Even I have been struggling lately.

I put in a 53 hour week last week and ended up sleeping a total of 13 hours on Saturday....I have not done that in years.

I am fighting to keep my running schedule. I still have to run today and tomorrow to get back on track. This Paxil fat hasn't been burning.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

The pain and fatigue keeps me in bed. I feel like I'm in pain no matter where I go or what I do, but the place where I feel the least amount of pain is lying in bed all day, so that is where I will stay.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

this has gotten worse for me lately--especially on weekends--and i think you're right that depression has a lot to do with it. Even if I do force myself to get out of bed (necessity on weekdays) I'm more apt to waste a lot of time being passive and unmotivated. My attention span and ability to follow through on plans has been severely compromised of late too. You've opened up a whole can of worms here, kels. I'm all fu*ked up, lol.


----------



## mishimishi (Apr 21, 2012)

this is the story of my life. I work hard and do things to please my family but when it comes to myself, I have to make a real effort to do anything. It's something I am hoping to change.


----------



## TediousMind (Apr 4, 2012)

I do have the desire to get up and do lots of things, but sometimes I just don't have the motivation to do those things because I get too tired just by trying to leave my house and make it through in the world. And when I get tired, I get TIRED! Tired to the point where I can sleep anywhere really. On the couch, at my desk, at the dining room table, on the floor. So I guess in my case, it's more like... tied to all things comfy and cozy feeling? lol.  I guess it just comes to show that the stressful feelings we feel just exhaust our bodies much faster than the average person.


----------



## houtadress (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey! I've had this experience before... maybe not as bad as how you're describing it, but I can definitely think of times when I've cancelled on someone or something I really wanted to see/do, because when the time came I talked myself out of it with some silly excuse like, "I'll probably feel awkward with so-and-so" or "What if I can't get a lift home when I want" etc etc. Or just because I've felt plain lazy! It's true though... with anything, you just have to force yourself to take the first step, and the rest will be much easier. Maybe don't make so many plans in advance, to stop you from overthinking them? Do things spontaneously. And if you want to stay in bed all day... let yourself!! you'll get bored of it eventually.


----------

